# FYI only about actual Google Voice Phone #s



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Since there were those of you who wanted to know about this, here is the link:

http://www.googlevoice.com/

If you click on the arrow, it is a cute little video explaining what you can do with a Google Voice Number.

To get a Google Voice Number, you click on Google Voice Invite Request. The Invite is sent to your voicemail and you respond to set up your FREE Google Voice Phone Number. That is all I know about the set up, as I didn't do that part myself. It can take a few weeks or longer to get your Invite.

What I can tell you about is how it works. The Google # is like a virtual phone number (like a relay), and I am happy to report that it functions exactly how it claims to. When someone calls my Google #, I have it set to forward to my home business line. Now, recently my cell phone got broken, so I have this Google # as my alternate number for that voicemail.

When a call comes in, from that Google #, I get to hear who is calling (they give their name), and then elect to choose 1 to accept the call, or 2 to send it to voicemail. If the calls comes in on my Google #, the voicemail is sent to my email in text form. That is pretty cool! Now, I don't have text messaging on my cell phone. However, I do have text messaging with my Google #. So, if my sister wants to text me, she can. I can respond to those texts like an instant message (typing on my computer keyboard). The Google # also filters calls from the incoming call list. It offers free long distance in US & Canada, but I haven't tried that out, yet (I'll try to so I can confirm it works, too). That could come in handy for someone here, I would expect. 

Since we have 3 phone lines for our businesses, this has come in very handy. 

All I know is the Google # is FREE and works just like the little video describes:bouncy: 

I don't mind answering questions about it, but only know firsthand how it works and am happy with mine:goodjob: I want to add here that this is sharing information only. A number of my family have Google #s for different uses/reasons. All are happy with them, so worth passing on the info.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

We've been using Google Voice for awhile now too. Free calls within US and Canada. Can't beat the price! I make long distance calls from inside my Google Voice account. Just click on who you want to call (after you add everyone to your address book) and tell Google Voice which phone of yours you want it to connect to, then connect. What it does is dials your phone number, you pick up, then it dials the other number. So both calls are treated as incoming calls, thus no long distance. They have decent international rates too. Gotta love Google when they come out with stuff like this. *Here's some more details*. In a business sense, this would work well for calling long distance suppliers and customers.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

How do I, thanks for the instructions! That will be helpful for other HTer's without long distance on their phones. I am going to have to try that feature out soon.

If anyone wants to know if anything is worth looking into? See what the techies go after. The Seattle number pool for Google Voice is FULL. That means there are no 206#s left...


----------



## bigdwinn (Jan 13, 2010)

There's an option in the settings to choose between whether the caller id shows the callers number or your GV number. I set it to my GV number and then set up a custim ringtone on my cellphone so I know when it rings with that tone to be professional and answer with my business name.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for that very useful tip! I have mine forwarded to our home business line. Each call comes in identifying who is calling when it is a GV call. I answer those calls with my business name. The rest of the calls come in for my husband's business, so I always know how to answer in a professional manner. When I replace my broken cell phone, I will definitely set it up that way!!!


----------

